# Masturbation's Good For You



## Delta4Embassy (Sep 19, 2014)

"Army medical records dating back to the Revolutionary War show significant soldier losses due to venereal diseases. In a two-year period during the Civil War, the Union Army documented 100,000 cases of gonorrhea. During World War I, the Army lost 7 million person-days and discharged more than 10,000 men because they were ailing from STDs. Once Penicillin kicked in in the mid-1940s, such infections were treatable. But as a matter of national security, the military started distributing condoms and aggressively marketing prophylactics to the troops in the early 20th century."
The Enemy in Your Pants Mother Jones

Sex with a partner is certainly enjoyable, but the risks today make it a potentially life-threatening endeavor. Whereas masturbation has no risks whatsoever. And in fact numerous health benefits both physical and psychological.

"It prevents cancer. A 2003 Australian study found that men who ejaculated more than five times a week were a third less likely to develop prostate cancer. Disease-causing toxins build up in your urogenital tract and when you rub one out, you flush the bad guys out of your system, says Brame.

It makes you harder. As you age, you naturally lose muscle tone … even down there. Regular sex or masturbation works out your pelvic floor muscles to prevent erectile dysfunction and incontinence. “It keeps the angle of your dangle perky,” says Brame. Aim to (ahem) arrive 3 to 5 times a week for rock-solid results.

It helps you last longer. Taking yourself to palm prom may help you stretch your sack sessions. “[Masturbating] an hour before a date will give you more control,” says Brame. Train yourself by timing how long it takes you to orgasm, suggests Ava Cadell, Ph.D., founder of loveologyuniversity.com. If it usually takes two minutes solo, try for three next time. Or count how many strokes you need to get to your happy place. If you’re spurting after 50, shoot for 60. “Most men can double the number of strokes and the time within one month,” Cadell says. Practice makes perfect, right?

It ups your immunity. Ejaculation increases levels of the hormone cortisol, says Jennifer Landa, M.D., a specialist in hormone therapy. Cortisol, which usually gets a bad rap as a havoc-wrecking stress hormone, actually helps regulate and maintain your immunity in the small doses. “Masturbation can product the right environment for a strengthened immune system,” she says.

It boosts your mood. Masturbating releases a slew of feel-good neurochemicals like dopamine and oxytocin that lift your spirits, boost your satisfaction, and activate the reward circuits in your brain. “An orgasm is the biggest non-drug blast of dopamine available,” says Brame. “A brain scan of someone having an orgasm looks like a heroin addict’s." "
Health Benefits of Masturbation Men s Health

As a lifelong proponent of masturbation I can attest to the benefits of it. Whereas many of the rather stupid things men do seem to be to attract female attention, if your libido isn't calling the shots, your able to behave listening to the better angels of your nature. Plus in addition to the benefits listed above, it gives us an excellent motivation to get up in the morning. And climax helps us shut down at bedtime. Rather than coming to rely upon chemical sleep aides, or miserable exercise regimes, take half an hour before bed and have a bit of fun. 

And in an era where ED seems to be a thing, I can only guess that many who suffer from it do so from simple lack of use. Can't go days or weeks without getting off then expect things to work properly when finally called upon - use it or lose it. Just like running a marathon, if you never train you'll never finish.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 19, 2014)

Do they sell razors for palms???


----------



## I.P.Freely (Sep 19, 2014)

I feel exonerated for training the monkeys in chester zoo to bash the bishop on command. Many visiting school kids were charmed by the synchronized sex act.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Sep 19, 2014)

​


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Sep 19, 2014)

​


----------



## fbj (Sep 19, 2014)

I remember Jay Leno talking about this in his monolouge about 5 years ago and said

"Remember guys, your health is in your hands"     LOL


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 20, 2014)

Just don't overdo it!


----------



## percysunshine (Sep 20, 2014)

.

Everything is good for you when taken in moderation;

Chinese student died of heart attack as he looked at sexy magazine at sperm bank Daily Mail Online


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Sep 20, 2014)

percysunshine said:


> .
> 
> Everything is good for you when taken in moderation;
> 
> Chinese student died of heart attack as he looked at sexy magazine at sperm bank Daily Mail Online



Post hoc ergo propter hoc. Psychology doesn't impact heart functioning. No one gets heart attacks because of what they were thinking about when it struck, it's something that builds and builds until some tipping point of physiology. But it doesn't hit because of whatever you were doing at the time. It started LONG before. 

The blood flow and redirect to the penis would actually help prevent a heart attack since that's when blood vessels are clogged with gunk. A sudden arrousal and surge of blood could actually help keep vessels clear of obstructions forcing increased amounts of blood through whatever partially clogged arteries are effected.


----------



## percysunshine (Sep 20, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...




Yet, the autopsy report says 'Death by Masturbation'. (Ok, I probably paraphrased that a bit). So someone with a pre-existing heart condition can't go over the edge while doing something strenuous? Like push ups or something?

Seems counter intuitive.

.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Sep 20, 2014)

percysunshine said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > percysunshine said:
> ...



The pre-existing condition is what led to the heart attack. Not the activity when it finally struck. In othe rwords, you can't go from healthy heart and arteries to heart attack all at once.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Piss Bucket (Sep 21, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> "Army medical records dating back to the Revolutionary War show significant soldier losses due to venereal diseases. In a two-year period during the Civil War, the Union Army documented 100,000 cases of gonorrhea. During World War I, the Army lost 7 million person-days and discharged more than 10,000 men because they were ailing from STDs. Once Penicillin kicked in in the mid-1940s, such infections were treatable. But as a matter of national security, the military started distributing condoms and aggressively marketing prophylactics to the troops in the early 20th century."
> The Enemy in Your Pants Mother Jones
> 
> Sex with a partner is certainly enjoyable, but the risks today make it a potentially life-threatening endeavor. Whereas masturbation has no risks whatsoever. And in fact numerous health benefits both physical and psychological.
> ...



You jerk off.  Why would you even author such a post?  3-5 times a week?  Really?  I thought that one of the benefits of getting old is to no longer have to be a slave to your cock.  I am in my mid forties.  Frankly, I am enjoying the rest.  I cannot imagine going to the bathroom 3-5 times a week to yank my crane just for the fuck of it.  What a pain in the ass that would be.


----------



## fbj (Sep 21, 2014)

Piss Bucket said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > "Army medical records dating back to the Revolutionary War show significant soldier losses due to venereal diseases. In a two-year period during the Civil War, the Union Army documented 100,000 cases of gonorrhea. During World War I, the Army lost 7 million person-days and discharged more than 10,000 men because they were ailing from STDs. Once Penicillin kicked in in the mid-1940s, such infections were treatable. But as a matter of national security, the military started distributing condoms and aggressively marketing prophylactics to the troops in the early 20th century."
> ...




Why would it be a pain?   You think about a sexy coworker or someone you want to screw and BOOM!!!!!!!!!!!    There is the NUT   LOL


----------



## Alex. (Sep 21, 2014)

This thread sounds wacky


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2014)

Piss Bucket said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > "Army medical records dating back to the Revolutionary War show significant soldier losses due to venereal diseases. In a two-year period during the Civil War, the Union Army documented 100,000 cases of gonorrhea. During World War I, the Army lost 7 million person-days and discharged more than 10,000 men because they were ailing from STDs. Once Penicillin kicked in in the mid-1940s, such infections were treatable. But as a matter of national security, the military started distributing condoms and aggressively marketing prophylactics to the troops in the early 20th century."
> ...



That's kind of funny considering your avatar.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Sep 22, 2014)

Alex. said:


> This thread sounds wacky



bud um bum


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Sep 22, 2014)

Piss Bucket said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > "Army medical records dating back to the Revolutionary War show significant soldier losses due to venereal diseases. In a two-year period during the Civil War, the Union Army documented 100,000 cases of gonorrhea. During World War I, the Army lost 7 million person-days and discharged more than 10,000 men because they were ailing from STDs. Once Penicillin kicked in in the mid-1940s, such infections were treatable. But as a matter of national security, the military started distributing condoms and aggressively marketing prophylactics to the troops in the early 20th century."
> ...




Authored the post because of anti-masturbation threads in the religious group. 

Just because YOU'RE insecure with your body and pleasures doesn't mean everyone should be. Maybe you're the odd man out.


----------



## Piss Bucket (Sep 22, 2014)

Nothing in what I wrote suggests that I am insecure with my body.  I just lack the drive to jack off 3-5 times every week.  If YOU are that fucking horny, then have at it, son.  Beat your dick like it owes you a hundred bucks.  But do not tout jacking off as some kind of health thing.  Nobody does it for that reason, asshole.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 22, 2014)

Yeah, the purpose of this thread is to convince everybody that we need porn.

Remember, progressive douchebags can't distinguish between PORNOGRAPHY and MASTURBATION. So substitute the word "porn" for "Masturbation" and you will fully understand what the OP is getting at. And ultimately, the reason progressives want to blur the lines is to enable them to bring porn into the classrooms, to fully indoctrinate children into their depraved lifestyles.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 22, 2014)

I will wager a bet, without even looking, that somewhere in the thread above us someone has proposed that we teach people how to more effectively masturbate.

And you know what that means...more explicit sex "education".


----------



## sameech (Sep 22, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> I will wager a bet, without even looking, that somewhere in the thread above us someone has proposed that we teach people how to more effectively masturbate.
> 
> And you know what that means...more explicit sex "education".




I saw an article not long ago where that happened.  As part of common core, some school district brought in a lesbian to teach the kids how to use a strap-on.  Some of the kids took pics with their cellphone of the woman on her back on the desk showing holding the dildo in a naughty place, and now she is unemployed and allegedly the school system was considering just backing out of common core altogether because of the sex ed stuff.  Not sure how much of the latter was opinion, but the article I read had photos from the class.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 22, 2014)

sameech said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > I will wager a bet, without even looking, that somewhere in the thread above us someone has proposed that we teach people how to more effectively masturbate.
> ...



That sort of shit happens all the time.

And the progressives don't see a thing wrong with it.


----------



## Swagger (Sep 22, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> "Army medical records dating back to the Revolutionary War show significant soldier losses due to venereal diseases. In a two-year period during the Civil War, the Union Army documented 100,000 cases of gonorrhea. During World War I, the Army lost 7 million person-days and discharged more than 10,000 men because they were ailing from STDs. Once Penicillin kicked in in the mid-1940s, such infections were treatable. But as a matter of national security, the military started distributing condoms and aggressively marketing prophylactics to the troops in the early 20th century."
> The Enemy in Your Pants Mother Jones
> 
> Sex with a partner is certainly enjoyable, but the risks today make it a potentially life-threatening endeavor. Whereas masturbation has no risks whatsoever. And in fact numerous health benefits both physical and psychological.
> ...



Careful, Delta. You keep jerkin' your gerkhin at the rate you are now and you'll end-up wankrupt.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 22, 2014)

Of course it's good for you.  And not only that, ladies, it's good for the guy you're masturbating.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Sep 22, 2014)

sameech said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > I will wager a bet, without even looking, that somewhere in the thread above us someone has proposed that we teach people how to more effectively masturbate.
> ...



You mean this? Brilliant, your parents must be so proud.

"Conservative Media Falls For, Is Outraged By ‘Strap-On Sex Ed’ Hoax"
 8211 Conservative Media Falls For Is Outraged By 8216 Strap-On Sex Ed 8217 Hoax

Summary of article,

"    The pictures attributed to the nonexistent “Clinton Middle School” actually come from a 2012 event put on by Ontario’s Brock University. Hosted by the university’s “Brock Pride” club, the talk by sex educator Carlyle Jansen aimed at teaching safe practices to gay-sex-havers, a group often ignored by high school health curriculums.

So rather than a school full of middle schoolers, the photo comes from a university and was done specifically for the benefit of the (adult) LGBTQ university community — in another country. Clearly, Common Core is responsible for this travesty!

But the right wing outrage machine isn’t about to let facts get in the way of a story that confirms their preconceived notions. Twitter was inundated with links to the story, condemning the school, the teacher, and Obama for this scandal."


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Sep 22, 2014)

Masturbation is good for you?

Woo Hoo! I'm going to live to 150!


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Sep 22, 2014)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Masturbation is good for you?
> 
> Woo Hoo! I'm going to live to 150!



Better than sex was my point. More accurately, climax/orgasm is good for you. Sex risks an STI, masturbation doesn't. But the benefits assume climax/orgasms.


----------



## sameech (Sep 22, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> You mean this? Brilliant, your parents must be so proud.



They were.  They are dead now.  In fact, they would be very proud that I know that when someone says, "I read" that they read it is the only assertion of a fact that they are offering.  If that weren't the case, I would be a republican voter whose entire word view is based upon _The Little Engine That Could_ because clearly I would think that were true too.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Sep 22, 2014)

sameech said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > You mean this? Brilliant, your parents must be so proud.
> ...



Might invest in a writing composition class then because this,

"I saw an article not long ago where that happened. As part of common core, some school district brought in a lesbian to teach the kids how to use a strap-on. Some of the kids took pics with their cellphone of the woman on her back on the desk showing holding the dildo in a naughty place, and now she is unemployed and allegedly the school system was considering just backing out of common core altogether because of the sex ed stuff. Not sure how much of the latter was opinion, but the article I read had photos from the class."

has no rebuttal or hint of refutation of the assertion and is written in a deicdely 'pro' manner.


----------



## sameech (Sep 22, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



Not refuting an assertion is not an assertion.  Your inferences, as faulty as they are, are yours, not mine.

Choo Choo up the hill we go.


----------



## fanger (Sep 22, 2014)

There comes a time when every father has to tell the kids, that Masturbation is Healthy, normal activity and please knock before entering my den next time


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 23, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Well this isn't school, and I don't really think any adults need to be "taught" how to masturbate.  Lol!  Those people must be really stupid too because using a vibrator is pretty self explanatory.


----------



## lizzie (Sep 23, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> "Army medical records dating back to the Revolutionary War show significant soldier losses due to venereal diseases. In a two-year period during the Civil War, the Union Army documented 100,000 cases of gonorrhea. During World War I, the Army lost 7 million person-days and discharged more than 10,000 men because they were ailing from STDs. Once Penicillin kicked in in the mid-1940s, such infections were treatable. But as a matter of national security, the military started distributing condoms and aggressively marketing prophylactics to the troops in the early 20th century."
> The Enemy in Your Pants Mother Jones
> 
> Sex with a partner is certainly enjoyable, but the risks today make it a potentially life-threatening endeavor. Whereas masturbation has no risks whatsoever. And in fact numerous health benefits both physical and psychological.
> ...


 
Seriously dude, you don't need to justify your masturbation to anyone. Nobody cares. It's not as if you're in a exclusive club, nor the first to discover your genitals. lol.

As for the health benefits- Mother Jones? Seriously?

There aren't "toxins" hiding in your urinary tract waiting to kill you, and if there were, urination is a much better "flush-out" than ejaculation. Also, masturbation will not cure or prevent ED. There are several causes of ED, and one of the primary ones is vascular disease. No amount of masturbation is going to cure or prevent that.

So, why not just do your thing, masturbate to your heart's content, and give up the need to justify it.


----------



## NLT (Sep 23, 2014)

I see Delta is continuing his creepy OP's. What a creep


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 23, 2014)

Piss Bucket said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > "Army medical records dating back to the Revolutionary War show significant soldier losses due to venereal diseases. In a two-year period during the Civil War, the Union Army documented 100,000 cases of gonorrhea. During World War I, the Army lost 7 million person-days and discharged more than 10,000 men because they were ailing from STDs. Once Penicillin kicked in in the mid-1940s, such infections were treatable. But as a matter of national security, the military started distributing condoms and aggressively marketing prophylactics to the troops in the early 20th century."
> ...



Have you noticed your avatar ... ?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 23, 2014)

Piss Bucket said:


> Nothing in what I wrote suggests that I am insecure with my body.  I just lack the drive to jack off 3-5 times every week.  If YOU are that fucking horny, then have at it, son.  Beat your dick like it owes you a hundred bucks.  But do not tout jacking off as some kind of health thing.  Nobody does it for that reason, asshole.



No, but its a nice side effect, don't you think?

That's a lot better than the lies some still teach - that its harmful or somehow abnormal.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 23, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Bullshit.

Give it rest, dingbat.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 23, 2014)

NLT said:


> I see Delta is continuing his creepy OP's. What a creep



Time for you to outgrow your guilt ... 

8 ways to help prevent prostate cancer - Health - Men s health NBC News


----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 23, 2014)

Pop Quiz for the Guys: What's better?:

Sex with a Woman.
Sex with yer Hand.

Yeah I agree.


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 23, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > sameech said:
> ...


Right. You just put it where it feels good. And with boys, you know what they are up to, in the shower, and it isn't always washing their body or hair.  

I don't believe in teaching kids how to masturbate but I do believe in teaching them sex is not a dirty thing but starting too young, and without a committed relationship,is stupid.


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 23, 2014)

Mad Scientist said:


> Pop Quiz for the Guys: What's better?:
> 
> Sex with a Woman.
> Sex with yer Hand.
> ...


It is nice to have it both ways. With a sweetheart and your own devices.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Sep 23, 2014)

Mad Scientist said:


> Pop Quiz for the Guys: What's better?:
> 
> Sex with a Woman.
> Sex with yer Hand.
> ...


why no other option?


----------



## mdk (Sep 23, 2014)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Masturbation is good for you?
> 
> Woo Hoo! I'm going to live to 150!


----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 23, 2014)

I.P.Freely said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > Pop Quiz for the Guys: What's better?:
> ...


Well, it is MY quiz so... there ya' go.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Sep 23, 2014)

you are all bestial swine, dont you know that


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Sep 23, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > sameech said:
> ...




Would be surprised how many women write in to sex advice websites complaining about how they've never had an orgasm. Some adults need to be taught how their own bodies work.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Sep 23, 2014)

Mad Scientist said:


> Pop Quiz for the Guys: What's better?:
> 
> Sex with a Woman.
> Sex with yer Hand.
> ...



Most of the time when guys get horny, masturbating is better. Sex with another person should be for love, not fulfilling a simple desire we're capable of meeting by ourselves.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Sep 23, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


eeeeeee bye gum have they never heard of an unbalanced load on spin in the washing machine


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Sep 23, 2014)

I.P.Freely said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



History of improvised masturbatory aides is amusing.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 23, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Most of the time when guys get horny, masturbating is better. Sex with another person should be for love, not fulfilling a simple desire we're capable of meeting by ourselves.


Well, first of all, it's for Procreation. Ever heard of that? It's the natural thing that happens when Men and Women are attracted to each other.

You don't think so?

I don't recall EVER asking a woman to "jack me off".


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Sep 23, 2014)

Mad Scientist said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Most of the time when guys get horny, masturbating is better. Sex with another person should be for love, not fulfilling a simple desire we're capable of meeting by ourselves.
> ...



More ways to enjoy sex with other people than vaginal intercourse ya know.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Sep 23, 2014)

Watch "Animal House" sometime. Handjobs used to be quite popular.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 23, 2014)

Masturbation is better huh?

Another quiz for the Guys: 
What's the first thing you say when you're laying in bed with a beautiful Woman?

1. Let's get it on!
2. Would you Jack me off?
3. Can I look at you while I beat off?
4. Where's the remote?


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 23, 2014)

This is an awesome thread for perverts to titillate themselves while talking to other guys about masturbation.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 23, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



I don't see a need to "teach" anyone how to masturbate either.  I'm sure they can figure it out on their own like most of us did.  

I can't even imagine my parents or my teachers "teaching" me about masturbating.  How embarrassing!


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 23, 2014)

Here's what H1N1 does when people don't vaccinate:

"The *1918 flu pandemic* (January 1918 – December 1920) was an unusually deadly influenza pandemic, the first of the two pandemics involving H1N1 influenza virus.[1] It infected 500 million[2] people across the world, including remote Pacific islands and the Arctic, and killed 50 to 100 million of them—three to five percent of the world's population[3]—making it one of the deadliest natural disasters in human history.[2][4][5][6]"

1918 flu pandemic - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia






"AIR’s Research and Modeling Group "characterizes the historic 1918 pandemic and estimates the effects of a similar pandemic occurring today using the AIR Pandemic Flu Model". In the model, "a modern day “Spanish flu” event would result in additional life insurance losses of between USD 15.3– 27.8 billion in the United States alone" with 188,000–337,000 deathis in the United States.[90]"

Thankfully, with H1N1 the people who die are generally young, healthy adults with strong immune systems. So hopefully, it will be the idiots who don't vaccinate themselves who die, instead of little kids.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 23, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



That might be true in some cases, I suppose.  I think some of that is due to anatomy too though.  I've read something about length between clitoris and vagina that determines whether or not a woman can have an orgasm through intercourse alone.  However, I think most of these issues are arising from partner sex and not from self-stimulation.


----------



## sameech (Sep 23, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> Here's what H1N1 does when people don't vaccinate:
> 
> "The *1918 flu pandemic* (January 1918 – December 1920) was an unusually deadly influenza pandemic, the first of the two pandemics involving H1N1 influenza virus.[1] It infected 500 million[2] people across the world, including remote Pacific islands and the Arctic, and killed 50 to 100 million of them—three to five percent of the world's population[3]—making it one of the deadliest natural disasters in human history.[2][4][5][6]"
> 
> ...



Are you mentally masturbating by posting about vaccinations in the masturbation thread?


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 23, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> Here's what H1N1 does when people don't vaccinate:
> 
> "The *1918 flu pandemic* (January 1918 – December 1920) was an unusually deadly influenza pandemic, the first of the two pandemics involving H1N1 influenza virus.[1] It infected 500 million[2] people across the world, including remote Pacific islands and the Arctic, and killed 50 to 100 million of them—three to five percent of the world's population[3]—making it one of the deadliest natural disasters in human history.[2][4][5][6]"
> 
> ...



Are you in the right thread?


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 23, 2014)

Mad Scientist said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Most of the time when guys get horny, masturbating is better. Sex with another person should be for love, not fulfilling a simple desire we're capable of meeting by ourselves.
> ...



What???  Lol!

You've never had a hand job?


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 23, 2014)

What in the hell is the point of a blow job then?     I don't really think it's for procreation purposes.


----------



## sameech (Sep 23, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> What in the hell is the point of a blow job then?     I don't really think it's for procreation purposes.



Sore throats.  You will even yodel like the Riccola guy afterwards.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 23, 2014)

sameech said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > What in the hell is the point of a blow job then?     I don't really think it's for procreation purposes.
> ...



Interesting.  My ex boyfriend used to tell me it was good for my skin and hair.    Protein, you know?


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 23, 2014)

Seriously, you guys should start bottling and selling the stuff.  Seems like it cures just about everything that ails a woman.


----------



## sameech (Sep 23, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Seriously, you guys should start bottling and selling the stuff.  Seems like it cures just about everything that ails a woman.



We have enough trouble just giving it away


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 23, 2014)

sameech said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously, you guys should start bottling and selling the stuff.  Seems like it cures just about everything that ails a woman.
> ...


----------



## lizzie (Sep 23, 2014)

I.P.Freely said:


> you are all bestial swine, dont you know that


 
One of my favorite movie scenes ever!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 23, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> Here's what H1N1 does when people don't vaccinate:
> 
> "The *1918 flu pandemic* (January 1918 – December 1920) was an unusually deadly influenza pandemic, the first of the two pandemics involving H1N1 influenza virus.[1] It infected 500 million[2] people across the world, including remote Pacific islands and the Arctic, and killed 50 to 100 million of them—three to five percent of the world's population[3]—making it one of the deadliest natural disasters in human history.[2][4][5][6]"
> 
> ...



This is gonna break your heart but there is no vaccine that prevents masturbation.



koshergrl said:


> This is an awesome thread for perverts to titillate themselves while talking to other guys about masturbation.



YOU are the pervert.


----------



## ricechickie (Sep 23, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> I will wager a bet, without even looking, that somewhere in the thread above us someone has proposed that we teach people how to more effectively masturbate.
> 
> And you know what that means...more explicit sex "education".



LOL.  Are you mad because you were a slow learner?


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Sep 23, 2014)

Mad Scientist said:


> Well, first of all, it's for Procreation. Ever heard of that? It's the natural thing that happens when Men and Women are attracted to each other.
> 
> You don't think so?
> *
> I don't recall EVER asking a woman to "jack me off".*



Wtf

Sex is not just for "Procreation".  Tis for Pleasure too.  And Lust.  And Love.


If you never got a handjob before, or a blowjob, I seriously pity you.  No Man should have to endure that Fate.


WAIT WHAT

You probably never went down on a girl either?


Even fingered one?


You just skip second and third base and go straight for home plate?








WTF





​


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 23, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> "Army medical records dating back to the Revolutionary War show significant soldier losses due to venereal diseases. In a two-year period during the Civil War, the Union Army documented 100,000 cases of gonorrhea. During World War I, the Army lost 7 million person-days and discharged more than 10,000 men because they were ailing from STDs. Once Penicillin kicked in in the mid-1940s, such infections were treatable. But as a matter of national security, the military started distributing condoms and aggressively marketing prophylactics to the troops in the early 20th century."
> The Enemy in Your Pants Mother Jones
> 
> Sex with a partner is certainly enjoyable, but the risks today make it a potentially life-threatening endeavor. Whereas masturbation has no risks whatsoever. And in fact numerous health benefits both physical and psychological.
> ...



If four adult Muslim males witnessed YOU jerking off could you be tried in Sharia court?

I figured you would know the answer to this.


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 23, 2014)

Piss Bucket said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > "Army medical records dating back to the Revolutionary War show significant soldier losses due to venereal diseases. In a two-year period during the Civil War, the Union Army documented 100,000 cases of gonorrhea. During World War I, the Army lost 7 million person-days and discharged more than 10,000 men because they were ailing from STDs. Once Penicillin kicked in in the mid-1940s, such infections were treatable. But as a matter of national security, the military started distributing condoms and aggressively marketing prophylactics to the troops in the early 20th century."
> ...



I give myself permission to jerk off in bed.

I feel bad that you prefer going or that you HAVE to go to the bathroom to do it.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 23, 2014)

Y'all know who Lord Baden-Powell was, right? Founded the scouts, anti-masturbation, fairly nutz.

Baden-Powell House - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

There's a long standing tradition is that those who stay there MUST masturbate on their first night staying there.

=====

5 Insane Ways Fear of Masturbation Shaped the Modern World Cracked.com


----------



## auditor0007 (Sep 24, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> "Army medical records dating back to the Revolutionary War show significant soldier losses due to venereal diseases. In a two-year period during the Civil War, the Union Army documented 100,000 cases of gonorrhea. During World War I, the Army lost 7 million person-days and discharged more than 10,000 men because they were ailing from STDs. Once Penicillin kicked in in the mid-1940s, such infections were treatable. But as a matter of national security, the military started distributing condoms and aggressively marketing prophylactics to the troops in the early 20th century."
> The Enemy in Your Pants Mother Jones
> 
> Sex with a partner is certainly enjoyable, but the risks today make it a potentially life-threatening endeavor. Whereas masturbation has no risks whatsoever. And in fact numerous health benefits both physical and psychological.
> ...



Ever heard the phrase "if you don't use it, you will lose it"?  Whether through masturbation or regular sex with a partner, there are numerous benefits to regular ejaculation including a definite reduction in stress.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Sep 24, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> What in the hell is the point of a blow job then?     I don't really think it's for procreation purposes.



That humans have evolved orgasms and climaxes is curious. Sex feels pretty good as-is so it's difficult to imagine why nature would have given us a concluding reward. Although in male's cases, I figure it evolved as a safety measure so we wouldn't schtoop ourselves to death dying from exhaustion or dehydration.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Sep 24, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Dunno about skin and hair, but semen does have some nutritional value. About as much protein as an egg white sans cholesterol. And inside the body from a partner the chemicals produce feelings of happiness and relaxation according to government studies. Similar potency to antidepressant medications:

Does semen have antidepressant properties Arch Sex Behav. 2002 - PubMed - NCBI

Semen Health Effects

"There have been studies that have shown that semen has an antidepressant effect, anti-cancer effects where the semen is found to prevent and fight breast cancer and also prevention of pregnancy related high blood pressure condition called preeclampsia.

 Semen as an antidepressant

There are studies that have shown that semen could act as an antidepressant in women. The study included sexually active college females and found that not only were females who were having sex without condoms less depressed, but depressive symptoms and suicide attempts among females who used condoms were higher.

Condom use meant less exposure to semen. Measures of depression were high in women did not use condoms if the time between last sexual intercourse increased. Researchers speculate that the vagina absorbs a number of components of semen that can be detected in the bloodstream and that reduces symptoms of depression."


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Sep 24, 2014)

koshergrl said: ↑

    This is an awesome thread for perverts to titillate themselves while talking to other guys about masturbation.


Uh ya, because when I'm feeling randy, my first thought is log on here and not open my image viewer or media player.  And besides, can't help but notice you're here...If so not into it, shouldn't be reading the thread huh.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 24, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > What in the hell is the point of a blow job then?     I don't really think it's for procreation purposes.
> ...




Funny that so many religious types think its wrong. If one believes in a god, doesn't one also believe he or she gave us our bodies with all that naked skin and all those wonderful nerve endings to be used and enjoyed?

Also funny that, if one believes this thread, women don't masturbate or orgasm. 

The female's orgasms have been of interest because the apparently don't serve a reproductive purpose. The clitoris is the only organ whose only purpose is pleasure The _clitoris_ contains at least 8,000 sensory _nerve endings_. To put that into perspective, the penis _has_ about 4,00.

And yet, we routinely whack off part of the penis.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 24, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> koshergrl said: ↑
> 
> This is an awesome thread for perverts to titillate themselves while talking to other guys about masturbation.
> 
> ...



When kg is looking for pleasure, she comes here to rant and rave at other people's sexual proclivities and desires.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Sep 24, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Actually, female orgasm does serve a practical reproductive purpose as the muscles with contract and flex act like a pump pulling the semen further into the woman's body to where it needs to go. A woman's orgasm therefore helps ensure pregnancy results.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Sep 24, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said: ↑
> ...



While that might be true of many, I like to think along with their public expressions of disapproval they're reading carefully and thinking "oh ya huh."


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Sep 24, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Y'all know who Lord Baden-Powell was, right? Founded the scouts, anti-masturbation, fairly nutz.
> 
> Baden-Powell House - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...



Not familiar with him but Kellogg rings a bell on the anti-masturbation front.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 24, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Here's what H1N1 does when people don't vaccinate:
> ...



She just had to go and use the word "titillate."


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 24, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > sameech said:
> ...



Hmmm.  Interesting stuff!


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Sep 24, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




I do not envy the scientist who had to fill out that grant application 

I wanna study...


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 24, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



Even more practical----it provides incentive for women to come back for more


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 24, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



  You want to study WHAT?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 24, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Sounds like he already is.

And that's a Good Thing.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Sep 24, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


 
Interestingly, some studies have shown that swallowing semen might lead to safer pregnancies as well. 

Correlation between oral sex and a low inci... J Reprod Immunol. 2000 - PubMed - NCBI

Apparently, a woman's body sometimes thinks a fetus is an infection, and tries to fight it. That can be dangerous for both the baby and the mother.

By getting her immune system accustomed to the father's DNA, that can supposedly be avoided.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 24, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > sameech said:
> ...



Oh and that's the only way of course.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Sep 24, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



A study brought to you by the Association For Sexually Frustrated Fathers!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 24, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sgt_Gath said:
> ...



  ASFF, interesting.  I've never heard of that organization.  Lol.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Sep 24, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



"As iff."


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 24, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sgt_Gath said:
> ...



  Clever!


----------



## Rikurzhen (Sep 24, 2014)

ricechickie said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > I will wager a bet, without even looking, that somewhere in the thread above us someone has proposed that we teach people how to more effectively masturbate.
> ...


School district considering big changes to sex ed curriculum - FOX5 Vegas - KVVU


----------



## Political Junky (Sep 24, 2014)

Good article. Of course the right wing christians are in an uproar, as they've always been.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Sep 25, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> "Army medical records dating back to the Revolutionary War show significant soldier losses due to venereal diseases. In a two-year period during the Civil War, the Union Army documented 100,000 cases of gonorrhea. During World War I, the Army lost 7 million person-days and discharged more than 10,000 men because they were ailing from STDs. Once Penicillin kicked in in the mid-1940s, such infections were treatable. But as a matter of national security, the military started distributing condoms and aggressively marketing prophylactics to the troops in the early 20th century."
> The Enemy in Your Pants Mother Jones
> 
> Sex with a partner is certainly enjoyable, but the risks today make it a potentially life-threatening endeavor. Whereas masturbation has no risks whatsoever. And in fact numerous health benefits both physical and psychological.
> ...



To be fair here, it is also worth pointing out that *over-masturbation*, particularly coupled with the use of pornography, has actually been shown to directly cause ED, even in young men.

Fap or Fuck It s Time to Choose VICE United States

It's entirely possible to basically get desensitized to sex on both a physical and chemical level if you "choke the chicken" too much.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 25, 2014)

Why am I not surprised at the author of the OP?


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 25, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


Without a bra...


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 25, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > "Army medical records dating back to the Revolutionary War show significant soldier losses due to venereal diseases. In a two-year period during the Civil War, the Union Army documented 100,000 cases of gonorrhea. During World War I, the Army lost 7 million person-days and discharged more than 10,000 men because they were ailing from STDs. Once Penicillin kicked in in the mid-1940s, such infections were treatable. But as a matter of national security, the military started distributing condoms and aggressively marketing prophylactics to the troops in the early 20th century."
> ...



Hardly...I've never had that there problemo, even at 53..


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 25, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sgt_Gath said:
> ...


And they are not sexually frustrated with the wife, just the end result of more kids...


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 25, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


For a guy, yeah...


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 25, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > "Army medical records dating back to the Revolutionary War show significant soldier losses due to venereal diseases. In a two-year period during the Civil War, the Union Army documented 100,000 cases of gonorrhea. During World War I, the Army lost 7 million person-days and discharged more than 10,000 men because they were ailing from STDs. Once Penicillin kicked in in the mid-1940s, such infections were treatable. But as a matter of national security, the military started distributing condoms and aggressively marketing prophylactics to the troops in the early 20th century."
> ...



Well how much is "too much?"  And is that for men and women or just men?  I think it would depend upon the person, and there could possibly be other factors at play.  First of all, why is the person masturbating SO much?  Perhaps the person has some other psychological issues.  It's a possibility to consider.


----------



## sameech (Sep 25, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> *Well how much is "too much?"*  And is that for men and women or just men?  I think it would depend upon the person, and there could possibly be other factors at play.  First of all, why is the person masturbating SO much?  Perhaps the person has some other psychological issues.  It's a possibility to consider.



My general rule is that anything more than 20 times a day is probably too much 

I have heard many stories that suggest that overuse of porn leads to ED though.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 25, 2014)

sameech said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > *Well how much is "too much?"*  And is that for men and women or just men?  I think it would depend upon the person, and there could possibly be other factors at play.  First of all, why is the person masturbating SO much?  Perhaps the person has some other psychological issues.  It's a possibility to consider.
> ...



Is it that, or is that some men end up being "disappointed" in the bedroom because the woman he is with may not behave in the manner of a porn star?    Not ALL women are uninhibited enough to be a porn star in the bedroom, you know!  I think some young men might develop some unrealistic expectations from pornography.


----------



## sameech (Sep 25, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Sure.  Disappointed, so socially awkward that they can't seal the deal with another party involved, them not being in control the way they can with the porn.  Could be lots of things I suppose.  Sex gets kind of boring in real world once you are with the same person awhile I think, regardless of how uninhibited they are.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Sep 25, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



Why is it that if a person enjoys sex they must have psychological issues? Couldn't it be instead, the ones that don't are the ones with the issues?


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Sep 25, 2014)

sameech said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > sameech said:
> ...



I think a big part of the perceived boredom with the same lover isn't so much over-familiarity as the buildup to things becomming sexual is gone. A lot to be said for the courting process and hoping date after date to finally get to have some fun with someone. Once you're well-established together as lovers the 'challenge' vanishes and sex is more or less a given. We are predators afterall, and programmed to enjoy the hunt and the chase, once those are gone, things get relatively dull and disappointing. It's why people with good looking lovers end up cheating. Finding new lovers reawakens our evoltionary predator side and that's very stimulating for us.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Sep 25, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> Hardly...I've never had that there problemo, even at 53..



Good for you. However, it can and does happen.

I was kind of borderline myself after my last deployment overseas.

I basically had to go cold turkey for a week before I could really perform without feeling like I was "53" myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ChrisL said:


> Well how much is "too much?"  And is that for men and women or just men?  I think it would depend upon the person, and there could possibly be other factors at play.  First of all, why is the person masturbating SO much?  Perhaps the person has some other psychological issues.  It's a possibility to consider.





ChrisL said:


> Is it that, or is that some men end up being "disappointed" in the bedroom because the woman he is with may not behave in the manner of a porn star?    Not ALL women are uninhibited enough to be a porn star in the bedroom, you know!  I think some young men might develop some unrealistic expectations from pornography.



I have heard of women running a foul of some of the same problems when they overuse vibrators, or even get in the habit of regularly masturbating too hard. The nerves get desensitized over time to the point where a normal man just can't keep up.

I don't think it's as noticeable for them as it is for men though (for obvious reasons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

The major problem for men, as I understand it, is twofold. One, the nerves get desensitized if you overuse them. As the OP pointed out, masturbation is basically a form of exercise. It makes the body more efficient at performing a certain task.

Well... After a certain point, you're not training your body for sex. You're training it for masturbation. 

Your body basically won't know what to do with the kind of stimulation regular sex provides if a person excessively masturbates. It's simply not what it's used to.

The second issue is related to the pleasure chemical "dopamine." Sex basically nukes your brain with the stuff, as does eating, playing videogames, and a wide range of other activities.

Unfortunately, like other "feel god" substances. Your body starts to develop an immunity over time, which means that you need larger and larger doses to get the same high.

Masturbation with porn is basically like combining sex and playing videogames, so if a person gets too used to it, the high of regular sex simply isn't going to be "exciting" enough on a chemical level to really compete.

However, you've also got to keep in mind that we're talking about *a lot *of masturbation here. Some guys go ten times a day or more.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Sep 25, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Hardly...I've never had that there problemo, even at 53..
> ...



Vibrators don't cause clittoral desensitization. That's an anti-sex myth perpetuated by 'don't touch yourself' types. They in fact increase sensitivity.

We cannot develop tolerance of addiction to neural chemicals. This is long studied and well-understood. Interestingyl, attempts to synthesize dopamine do result in addictive chemicals. BUt the all-natural ones our own brains produce do not result in drug-like tolerance or addicition.
I don't know what church lady gave you this nonsensical info but you'd be well-advised googling around sometime to get legit information instead of this anti-pleasure bullshit. Maybe being 53 this is what you learned 40 years ago in school?


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 25, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Hardly...I've never had that there problemo, even at 53..
> ...



I understand what you're saying, but like you said, that probably would only happen with people who are taking things to extremes.  There are a lot of weird sexual things that people might do to themselves.  Lol!  You never know.    I'm highly doubtful that just using your hand could cause such issues on a normal basis.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 25, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sgt_Gath said:
> ...



Who said anything about "enjoying" sex?  There are certainly issues that a person can have that can result in sexual preoccupations.  Those would be considered disorders, not just a person who "enjoys" having sex.  There is a difference.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Sep 25, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



There's no decisive way to say how much is too much. What's too much for one may not be enough for another. Standard I've always applied is as long as whatever you're into doesn't negatively impact your life, it's not a problem. Wanna masturbate half a dozen times every day knock yourself out. Psychiatrists in the 50s said once a week was too much illustrating well how psychiatry doesn't know what it's talking about.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 25, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



Well, if you're losing sensitivity in your genitals, I would say you are doing it too much.

Some sex addicts have been known to masturbate until they are raw, even to the point of causing wounds.  That can be a problem, so yes there is such thing as too much of a good thing.  LOL.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Sep 25, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Vibrators don't cause clittoral desensitization. That's an anti-sex myth perpetuated by 'don't touch yourself' types. They in fact increase sensitivity.



You better tell that to all the female porn stars who complain about it then.



> We cannot develop tolerance of addiction to neural chemicals. This is long studied and well-understood. Interestingyl, attempts to synthesize dopamine do result in addictive chemicals. BUt the all-natural ones our own brains produce do not result in drug-like tolerance or addicition.
> I don't know what church lady gave you this nonsensical info but you'd be well-advised googling around sometime to get legit information instead of this anti-pleasure bullshit. Maybe being 53 this is what you learned 40 years ago in school?



I'm sorry, but the simple fact of the matter is that you're wrong. 

The link between dopamine over-stimulation and problems like sex addiction and obesity is actually pretty well studied. There is a lot of hard science to back it up.

Just look at the link I posted.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Sep 25, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> I understand what you're saying, but like you said, that probably would only happen with people who are taking things to extremes.  There are a lot of weird sexual things that people might do to themselves.  Lol!  You never know.    I'm highly doubtful that just using your hand could cause such issues on a normal basis.



Well, sure. My only thing is that attitudes like that in the OP encourage people to basically go hog wild and toss caution to the wind.

The simple fact of the matter is that it really isn't a great idea to do that. It can cause problems, especially when you're dealing with personality types that might be prone to more addictive behaviors anyway.

Some people can eat fast food three to five days a week and be just fine. A lot of others get morbidly obese.

It's basically the same thing with sex. There definitely is a point where you can get "too much of a good thing."


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 25, 2014)

Dr. Ruth said many years ago, that masturbation is not bad for you unless you're having pain from the act..


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 25, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> [Well, sure. My only thing is that attitudes like that in the OP encourage people to basically go hog wild and toss caution to the wind.
> 
> The simple fact of the matter is that it really isn't a great idea to do that. It can cause problems, especially when you're dealing with personality types that might be prone to more addictive behaviors anyway.
> 
> ...



Well, I don't really think that because people read an article, that they are suddenly going to become masturbation fiends.  I don't think it changes anything.  People are still going to do what they are going to do with their bodies.  I think only people who have some kind of issue would really have to worry much about this type of thing.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Sep 25, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> Dr. Ruth said many years ago, that masturbation is not bad for you unless you're having pain from the act..



Or ED. Again, it can and does happen.

It's started happening a lot more since the rise of internet pornography.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Sep 25, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Well, I don't really think that because people read an article, that they are suddenly going to become masturbation fiends.  I don't think it changes anything.  People are still going to do what they are going to do with their bodies.  I think only people who have some kind of issue would really have to worry much about this type of thing.



Eh. I think you'd be surprised.

Most people masturbate anyway. However, if you tell them that it's not only nothing to be ashamed of, but something *good* for them, well... Let's just say that a lot of people are going to take that advice the wrong way.

Think about how people react to diet pills that promise that they "won't have to exercise." lol

The long and short of the matter is that people are stupid. It's also quite easy to get addicted to something that feels good and you like doing anyway.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 25, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I don't really think that because people read an article, that they are suddenly going to become masturbation fiends.  I don't think it changes anything.  People are still going to do what they are going to do with their bodies.  I think only people who have some kind of issue would really have to worry much about this type of thing.
> ...



I think that, at times, you tend to make more out of things than should be made, that this is not a big deal, and that most people do not have "masturbation" problems, or at least not like what you're talking about.  If anything, I think more people probably feel a sense of guilt and shame about it because those are the things that are drilled into their heads.  Actually, it's quite natural to masturbate and there are some very healthy aspects to it as well.    Just my opinion.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 25, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I understand what you're saying, but like you said, that probably would only happen with people who are taking things to extremes.  There are a lot of weird sexual things that people might do to themselves.  Lol!  You never know.    I'm highly doubtful that just using your hand could cause such issues on a normal basis.
> ...



An addiction? For many males it is called a sex drive and levels of activity relate to levels of testosterone and the absorption rate ...
Falling in love reduces testosterone, while not being in love elevates testosterone levels...making males more aggressive, producing more sperm and driving men to seek out *Bond Activity Maintenance, or a quickie...Masturbation helps keep men from creating more children than the need or they can afford..*


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Sep 25, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> I think that, at times, you tend to make more out of things than should be made, that this is not a big deal, and that most people do not have "masturbation" problems, or at least not like what you're talking about.  If anything, I think more people probably feel a sense of guilt and shame about it because those are the things that are drilled into their heads.  Actually, it's quite natural to masturbate and there are some very healthy aspects to it as well.    Just my opinion.



I don't doubt that there are some benefits to masturbation. We wouldn't have the instinctual urge to do it otherwise.

However, there is certainly a growing problem with _over-masturbation _in our society. 

ED linked with pornography was basically unheard of just a couple of decades ago. Now, it's common enough that even Hollywood's started to notice (watch the movie Don Jon, for instance).

It's not a *huge* problem per se. However, it does exist.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 25, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I think that, at times, you tend to make more out of things than should be made, that this is not a big deal, and that most people do not have "masturbation" problems, or at least not like what you're talking about.  If anything, I think more people probably feel a sense of guilt and shame about it because those are the things that are drilled into their heads.  Actually, it's quite natural to masturbate and there are some very healthy aspects to it as well.    Just my opinion.
> ...



Hmmm.  How common is "common enough" though?  It is probably people who suffer from sex addiction or something who would be doing this to excess.  Not to mention, MOST people don't have time to sit around, watching pornography and masturbating all day!


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 25, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Dr. Ruth said many years ago, that masturbation is not bad for you unless you're having pain from the act..
> ...


Hell in the 1970's I had an 8mm projector and bought porn films from California...but yes there is more porn since the price is soo cheap..If you know where to look...You're a sucker(in a none sexual manner) if you pay for porn..


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 25, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Helps to keep  a baby out of  the oven...


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Sep 25, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Hmmm.  How common is "common enough" though?  It is probably people who suffer from sex addiction or something who would be doing this to excess.  Not to mention, MOST people don't have time to sit around, watching pornography and masturbating all day!



Frankly, that's kind of the issue in the first place. It's *a lot* easier to get "addicted to sex" these days than it ever was in the past.

Like I said, I wouldn't say it's a problem most people have to deal with, anymore than most people have to deal with alcohol abuse or drug addiction. However, it is common enough that most people should at least be aware of it, and the risks it poses.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 25, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm.  How common is "common enough" though?  It is probably people who suffer from sex addiction or something who would be doing this to excess.  Not to mention, MOST people don't have time to sit around, watching pornography and masturbating all day!
> ...



You have a point, but still, I don't think that reading an article is going to change a person's sexual proclivities.  Perhaps watching too much pornography might.  As they say, everything in moderation!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 25, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sgt_Gath said:
> ...



That's true, but I think there are other health benefits as well.  I think that having an orgasm is good for your pelvic floor and other internal structures, like a form of exercise for them.  I also think that it's good for stress relief and for relaxation.  It can also help you sleep!    It's probably better than a sleeping pill!


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 25, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Yes, "the little death" can be used also (for men) to see if their is adequate blood flow and oxygen in circulation, a lack of causes erectile dysflunktion..(sp)(on purpose)


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 25, 2014)

Good grief, you guys appear to devote all your waking hours to thinking about masturbation. Which is pretty much what I expect from progressives.

Get a fucking life.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 25, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> Good grief, you guys appear to devote all your waking hours to thinking about masturbation. Which is pretty much what I expect from progressives.
> 
> Get a fucking life.


You still wear glasses from when the nuns at the Catholic school/church told you to stop masturbating or you would go blind? And you only did it until you needed glasses?


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 25, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> Good grief, you guys appear to devote all your waking hours to thinking about masturbation. Which is pretty much what I expect from progressives.
> 
> Get a fucking life.



Simple solution.  If talking about masturbation offends you, stop reading about it.  Lol!    I think it's an interesting topic personally.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 25, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Good grief, you guys appear to devote all your waking hours to thinking about masturbation. Which is pretty much what I expect from progressives.
> ...


She said to get a fucking life, so any port inna storm...


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Sep 26, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I don't really think that because people read an article, that they are suddenly going to become masturbation fiends.  I don't think it changes anything.  People are still going to do what they are going to do with their bodies.  I think only people who have some kind of issue would really have to worry much about this type of thing.
> ...



Can become psychologically addicted to anything, even a glass of water. But if you become addicted to masturbating, compared to other addictions you could do a lot worse.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Sep 26, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I think that, at times, you tend to make more out of things than should be made, that this is not a big deal, and that most people do not have "masturbation" problems, or at least not like what you're talking about.  If anything, I think more people probably feel a sense of guilt and shame about it because those are the things that are drilled into their heads.  Actually, it's quite natural to masturbate and there are some very healthy aspects to it as well.    Just my opinion.
> ...



There is no scientific link between ED and porn. Presumedly if you regularly enjoy porn you have no ED difficulties. My opinion of ED issues are it's mostly from a lack of use, too much stress, and/or once involved or married how people let themselves go physically.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Sep 26, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> Good grief, you guys appear to devote all your waking hours to thinking about masturbation. Which is pretty much what I expect from progressives.
> 
> Get a fucking life.



If that were to any degree true, I dare say we wouldn't be on this site. We'd be on some porn one instead induldging. 

You're incredibly insecure about sex, like so many. And it more than any masturbation or sexual expression is what's causing social problems. 

When sexuality is suppressed by a society, violence increases. When sex is accepted more, violence goes down.
Article Body Pleasure and the Origins of Violence

My impression of people, especially women, who rail against sex is they're probably the ones who have difficulties reaching orgasm. It's difficult to imagine anyone who knows how wonderful it is to be able to gratify themselves having an issue with it. Whereas it's very easy to understand someone with so much guilt about it having to constantly rail against it to reinforce the mental blocks that have formed in their minds about it.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 26, 2014)

Do you honestly expect me to believe there aren't many, MANY people who can manage to be on porn sites while they're on this site?

Give me a break.

Sexuality isn't suppressed by our society. Far, far from it. And I don't rail against sex. I do, however, object to the eternal, 24/7 sexualization of every topic, every person, every aspect of every conversation. I don't think a days-long conversation between grown men regarding the ins and outs of masturbation and how *good* it is for you is an indication of anybody's superior sexual health. I think it's an indication of just the opposite.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 26, 2014)

And when I look at the major players in that discussion, I know I'm right.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 26, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



People who are "addicted" to masturbation are  the most insane of the insane. Having worked with insane people, I guarantee you..the fruit loop that whacks off continually is the one that is in a straight jacket the most often, and spends the most time with no clothes or sheets in lockdown the most often, and is the most dangerous and unpredictable.

Having worked with PREDATORY SEX OFFENDERS I can promise you, excessive jacking off is not indicative of anything even remotely related to good mental health.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 26, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> And when I look at the major players in that discussion, I know I'm right.



Hey!!!  Are you calling me a pervert?!   

Hey!  Some of us don't have partners at the moment, so we do the best we can!  

Seriously though, why can't this be a lighthearted thread.  Why does it have to be about something nefarious?  There certainly ARE health benefits to masturbation, and I am certainly not thinking about sexual predators, just everyday people.  After all, EVERY ONE does it, whether they want to admit to it or not.  Lol!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 26, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> And when I look at the major players in that discussion, I know I'm right.



And if someone is looking at porn? 

So what?

Move away from the window and stop being a Peeping Tom.

MYOB.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 26, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Sgt_Gath said:
> ...



So now, those who masturbate are _"insane PREDATORY SEX OFFENDERS who whack off continually"_.

You're the crazy one. You always are. Sickening is that you have come out in favor of 14y/o girls "marrying" adult men but you're against, of all things, healthy masturbation. 

Calm down and MYOB.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 26, 2014)

It was lighthearted on page one, possibly.

After 8 pages, it's something else.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 26, 2014)

And I haven't lost sight of the purpose of the thread..this thread was created as an offshoot of the meme that porn addiction is the same thing as masturbation, and therefore porn is just a natural, healthy sexual outlet for young men.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 26, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> And I haven't lost sight of the purpose of the thread..this thread was created as an offshoot of the meme that porn addiction is the same thing as masturbation, and therefore porn is just a natural, healthy sexual outlet for young men.



Personally, I'm not a big fan of porn, although I have seen it.  I think most of it is way over the top ridiculousness.  The acts, the positions, the sound effects - Good Grief!  Most of it is really, really . . . stupid.  I think people who get addicted or have problems with pornography are in the minority.  I think most people view it in moderation and don't suffer from any bad consequences.


----------



## Vikrant (Sep 27, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > And I haven't lost sight of the purpose of the thread..this thread was created as an offshoot of the meme that porn addiction is the same thing as masturbation, and therefore porn is just a natural, healthy sexual outlet for young men.
> ...



You are a very learned woman


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Sep 27, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> And I haven't lost sight of the purpose of the thread..this thread was created as an offshoot of the meme that porn addiction is the same thing as masturbation, and therefore porn is just a natural, healthy sexual outlet for young men.



Actually, I created it in rebuttal to the Mormons' anti-masturbation thread.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Sep 27, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > And I haven't lost sight of the purpose of the thread..this thread was created as an offshoot of the meme that porn addiction is the same thing as masturbation, and therefore porn is just a natural, healthy sexual outlet for young men.
> ...



Important to remember that porn's been a part of the human condition from the beginning. Erotic drawings and paintings go all the way back to the earliest cave paintings. But there's only so many ways to show people having sex, so what I think repels many today (including myself, being a fan of classic-vintage era content) is the so-called gonzo genre. If you don't constantly get more and more outrageous, you're not doing anything that hasn't been seen already. 

But just as there's good art, and lousy art, there's also good porn and bad porn. I like the older stuff referring to it at times as 'graphic lovemaking' more so than anything tawdry or cheap. Round about 1985 or so, porn went decidely downhill. But a lot was made from about 1920 onwards though most of our understanding of history is absent this material. Most people think of the 50s through the Happy Days/b&w Leave It To Beaver filter. I did as well until I started finding all the erotica made back then (having been looking for it hehe.) I'm still kinda surprised by it, certainly doesn't seem to fit the coat and tie depiction of the post-war era. But we've been maing porn all along. As we dug out Pompeii we found the brothels, and all the murals and paintings depicting what went on in them. And the Greeks were using dildoes way back then as well. Sex and our depiction and enjoyment of it isn't anything new. 

What is new is society's attempt to suppress and demonize it. America has the dubious distinction of being amongst the most sexually-repressive cultures the world has ever seen.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Sep 27, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm.  How common is "common enough" though?  It is probably people who suffer from sex addiction or something who would be doing this to excess.  Not to mention, MOST people don't have time to sit around, watching pornography and masturbating all day!
> ...



No such thing as sex addiction beyond how we can become addicted to anything psychologically. There's no physical addiction or dependence though which is what comes to mind typically when we think about addicition. Current science-fad of declaring people sex addicts is a cop-out at best (I'm not a drunk, I'm an alcoholic and have a disease, no, you're just a drunk,) and a deliberate attempt to further demonize pleasure and joy while the state glorifies violence and war.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> ​



And you googled what?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 27, 2014)

I accidentally found this nutter site while researching pentecostal baptism. These people are frikken weird. 

Be sure to check out the sidebar links.

How To Spot A Masturbator 8226 ChristWire


----------



## longknife (Sep 27, 2014)

Does anyone remember their parents telling them that doing it would cause hair to grow on the palms of their hands.

And how come nobody says anything against girls/women doing it?


----------



## HenryBHough (Sep 27, 2014)

Still get to laughing when I see the fella who boasted after the last election that voting for Obama was more fun than jerking off but was more honest than most liberals and did it only once.  With regret, of course.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Sep 27, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> > ​
> ...



Atretochoana Eiselti​


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 28, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> It was lighthearted on page one, possibly.
> 
> After 8 pages, it's something else.



I am totally lighthearted about this topic.  I'm not that worried about people masturbating too much or watching pornography.  As long as they are done in moderation, I think both are harmless and can even be beneficial.  

I can agree with you that SOME pornography goes way too far though.  As far as people masturbating too much, I think there are probably worse vices.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Sep 28, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > It was lighthearted on page one, possibly.
> ...



As do I, much of the porn produced from 1990 onwards is of the sort most anti-porn types are always yammering on about, and the stuff from about 2005 on is patently disgusting. Problem is though, if we ban some what's to prevent banning it all? 

I've seen and agree with the defining of the 'Max Hardcore' stuff being declared obscene, it is. And it's less "sex" than "grotesque and vile interactions between two people." But just as pornography in general is the price we have to pay for free speech, bad porn is the price we must pay for porn in general.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 28, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



I just wanted to make it clear to Koshergirl that I'm not talking about sexual predators but regular people.  And I don't believe that masturbation/porn really have much to do with sex crimes.  You are either a sexual predator or you are not.  I don't think either porn or masturbation would turn a person into a sex offender.  I think something like that is probably preexisting in a person.  Perhaps the porn might make it worse, not sure.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 29, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > And I haven't lost sight of the purpose of the thread..this thread was created as an offshoot of the meme that porn addiction is the same thing as masturbation, and therefore porn is just a natural, healthy sexual outlet for young men.
> ...



Actually, you created to it perpetuate the myth that Mormon's are anti-masturbation, when in fact they are anti-porn addiction.

In other words, you created it to promote porn addiction as *healthy*.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Sep 29, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



(looks up the world's most annoying word and rebuttal.)

Whatever.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 29, 2014)

It was established that the mormons never took at stand against masturbation, so you pranced here to start another thread about how healthy porn is.

It's not so much annoying as disgusting, and scary.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 29, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> It was established that the mormons never took at stand against masturbation, so you pranced here to start another thread about how healthy porn is.
> 
> It's not so much annoying as disgusting, and scary.





This goes on for miles but you can start here. 

Creepy is putting it very mildly. Its flat out sick. 

Just like you. 





Mormon Quotes on Masturbation



> “... it [masturbation] too often leads to grievous sin, even to that sin against nature, homosexuality. For, done in private, it evolves often into mutual masturbation – practiced with another person of the same sex – and thence into total homosexuality.”
> 
> - Prophet Spencer W. Kimball, _The Miracle of Forgiveness_, p. 78
> 
> ...


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Sep 29, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > It was established that the mormons never took at stand against masturbation, so you pranced here to start another thread about how healthy porn is.
> ...




...Was I the only one who while reading all that stuff about Mormons not-masturbating got turned on?


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Sep 29, 2014)

Question occurs, do people who talk so much about sex and masturbating do so so they can talk about sex and masturbating 'under cover?'


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 29, 2014)

You and the other perverts, I'm sure. After all, it's about young college aged males being addicted to porn. Right up your alley, I'm sure.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 29, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Question occurs, do people who talk so much about sex and masturbating do so so they can talk about sex and masturbating 'under cover?'



You talk more about sex and masturbating more than all the rest of us put together, stud.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Sep 29, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> You and the other perverts, I'm sure. After all, it's about young college aged males being addicted to porn. Right up your alley, I'm sure.



So to speak.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Sep 29, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Question occurs, do people who talk so much about sex and masturbating do so so they can talk about sex and masturbating 'under cover?'
> ...



Mmm, dunno about that. My pro-threads seem to have more responses by otherpeople dissing them. Yet you can't write a dis in the threads without first reading the threads. If so against it, why ya keep reading, reading the replies, and writing your's in a thread you can't stand? 

Are lots of threads I'm sure in the Rubber Room and other groups I never even look at let alone reply to. Reason being I'm not interested in or agree with them enough to participate. You're hypocrisy is showing and flashing like a neon sign at night everytime you do.

If you wanna write and discuss sex, do so. Don't have to act like you don't like it when it's clear you do.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 29, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



Your *pro-threads*?

What's a *pro-thread*? You mean your "everybody should masturbate continually because it's healthy!" thread?

Yuck, you're freaking slimy, btw. And scary.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Sep 29, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



More you write, more I believe in sex addicition. Just can't help yourself can you?


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 29, 2014)

What's a *pro-thread* please? What exactly do you think/intend to promote with them?

Pornography? Homosexuality?


----------



## Valerie (Sep 29, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> Your *pro-threads*?
> 
> What's a *pro-thread*? You mean your "everybody should masturbate continually because it's healthy!" thread?
> 
> Yuck, you're freaking slimy, btw. And scary.





some creeps will do _any_thing for attention...


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 29, 2014)

Valerie said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Your *pro-threads*?
> ...



Notice that @koshergl is studiously ignoring that she is wrong about the morm's stand on masturbation. 

She wants lots of attention but don't expect her to admit that she is almost always wrong and/or lies.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Sep 30, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Listening to the voices in my head (and Inbox) she became the first person in my time here to get onto Ignore. I 'Yeshu'd her. 

Shoulda put people on ignore long ago. Works better than I'd thought it would. Thought I'd still see quoted replies from other people like, no, not so much.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 30, 2014)

This is one whacked off thread.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 30, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...



That is why I do not like to have people on ignore.  You end up missing big chunks of the conversation and some great rebuttals!    If I want to ignore a person, I just ignore them in the real life way.  No need to "block" them IMO.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Sep 30, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Been trying the 'visually ignore' thing up to this point. Most I can do so that way, but some subjects and people are too taxing. Been telling myself she isn't going to say anything I wanna read for a while, but constantly look when I see Alerts of her quoting me. So this was the best option.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 30, 2014)

You notice he put me on ignore so he wouldn't have to answer the question regarding what he's "pro" for.


----------



## Valerie (Sep 30, 2014)

creep said:
			
		

> We are predators afterall




creepy...


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Sep 30, 2014)

Valerie said:


> creep said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Most animals with eyes in front of their 'face' are of the predator sort. Stereoscopic vision enables ranging making it easier to catch prey. Animals with eyes on the sides of their heads are of the prey sort typically since seeing two fields of view helps watch out for predators.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 30, 2014)

Creepy.


----------



## Mashmont (Aug 13, 2022)

Delta4Embassy said:


> "Army medical records dating back to the Revolutionary War show significant soldier losses due to venereal diseases. In a two-year period during the Civil War, the Union Army documented 100,000 cases of gonorrhea. During World War I, the Army lost 7 million person-days and discharged more than 10,000 men because they were ailing from STDs. Once Penicillin kicked in in the mid-1940s, such infections were treatable. But as a matter of national security, the military started distributing condoms and aggressively marketing prophylactics to the troops in the early 20th century."
> The Enemy in Your Pants Mother Jones
> 
> Sex with a partner is certainly enjoyable, but the risks today make it a potentially life-threatening endeavor. Whereas masturbation has no risks whatsoever. And in fact numerous health benefits both physical and psychological.
> ...


It's not.  Masturbation leads to prostate cancer.  Unnatural excessive stimulation.  The body wasn't meant for that.
Follow God's church's teaching on that.


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 15, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> It's not.  Masturbation leads to prostate cancer.  Unnatural excessive stimulation.  The body wasn't meant for that.
> Follow God's church's teaching on that.



Show us *any* evidence of this.


----------



## Mashmont (Aug 15, 2022)

WinterBorn said:


> Show us *any* evidence of this.


It's easily found.  Google. "Masturbation causes Prostate Cancer".


----------



## SmokeALib (Aug 15, 2022)

My doctor actually told me I had to stop masturbating.
I asked him why...
He said "because I'm trying to examine you".


----------



## Mr Natural (Aug 15, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> It's not.  Masturbation leads to prostate cancer.  Unnatural excessive stimulation.  The body wasn't meant for that.
> Follow God's church's teaching on that.


No, excessive sperm buildup (ESB) is what causes prostate cancer.  

And you’d better go have yourself a wank before you get it.


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Sep 1, 2022)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> ​


That’s one sexy snake


----------



## braalian (Sep 2, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> It's easily found.  Google. "Masturbation causes Prostate Cancer".


Oh, well, if you can google it….


----------



## westwall (Sep 2, 2022)

Why bring up a 8 year old necro thread?


----------



## braalian (Sep 2, 2022)

westwall said:


> Why bring up a 8 year old necro thread?


🤷

Mashmont did to spout his anti-sex religious obsessions


----------



## westwall (Sep 2, 2022)

braalian said:


> 🤷
> 
> Mashmont did to spout his anti-sex religious obsessions




That's just stupid.  And scientifically wrong as well.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 2, 2022)

Mr Clean said:


> No, excessive sperm buildup (ESB) is what causes prostate cancer.
> 
> And you’d better go have yourself a wank before you get it.


He'd have to find it first.


----------

